# cables para altavoces de hilo musical



## XELO (Abr 25, 2007)

hola, desearia saber si alguien me puede decir que tipo de conexiones necesito para conectar una mini cadena a una instalación de hilo musical. gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 25, 2007)

en el papel de instrucciones suelen ponerlo, normalmente se conectan directamente al hilo por la entrada.


----------

